# Corsair 650TX



## kingofkings (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello,

I purchased this PSU named corsair 650TX.
When I turn on my machine the fan of this psu does not work. Is there  something wrong? When will it work or spin?

Does anyone have this power supply? Does your fan spin or work?


----------



## havoknation (Oct 5, 2012)

kingofkings said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this PSU named corsair 650TX.
> When I turn on my machine the fan of this psu does not work. Is there  something wrong? When will it work or spin?
> ...



That is normal and the fan is controlled internally by both Heat and the load on the PSU


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 5, 2012)

Run a game or do stress testing with Prime 95 and check if the fan is spinning upon load? Check if the PSU upon getting hot is smelling of burning rubber etc etc. or the fan is still off. If so is the case go for an RMA. There are quite a few cases like this and its nothing new.

And please do post your entire configuration to let us better understand what kind of load your components are presenting to the PSU.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 5, 2012)

under low load fan won't spin. Its normal.


----------



## kingofkings (Oct 5, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Run a game or do stress testing with Prime 95 and check if the fan is spinning upon load? Check if the PSU upon getting hot is smelling of burning rubber etc etc. or the fan is still off. If so is the case go for an RMA. There are quite a few cases like this and its nothing new.
> 
> And please do post your entire configuration to let us better understand what kind of load your components are presenting to the PSU.



My configuration is
Corsair 2 sticks of 4 gb,
intel i5 2500,
intel dh67cl
dvd writer
500GB hard disk
I'll be getting a graphic card 7750 HD AMD saphire, which does not work out of box. So I asked for a replacement.
So right now no GPU is in machine.




havoknation said:


> That is normal and the fan is controlled internally by both Heat and the load on the PSU





d6bmg said:


> under low load fan won't spin. Its normal.



Thanks guys for your response.

I have not seen it work. How can I find out if it works?

One more thing i would like to ask:
The model I bought is Corsair-650TXV2UK, But I only see Corsair 650 TX on the box. How do I verify it is V2 version


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 5, 2012)

This is how it should look.Your components present a very low load to the PSU,hence it dosnt get warm and PWM Fan dosnt spin.If the problem persist after you pop in the GPU then do get back. Did you download prime 95 and stress test?

*www.overclock.net/t/999720/review-corsair-tx650v2-phaedrus-reviews


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

Run stress test for your PSU or add up some more power consuming components to the PSU to see the fan spinning.


----------

